# Canoe for river fishing.



## two_trac (Dec 22, 2013)

I recently acquired a nice sportspal canoe and I’ve rigged it up with some simple rod storage and a few other things, I’d like to use it for salmon, steelhead and trout on some smaller rivers. I thinking of putting my trolling motor on it and a anchor outrigger setup off the stern of it. Does anyone have any setups they typically use that works well they can let me know of? Thanks


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

This part on my bench does exactly what your after. There is a board to mount the trolling motor on one side of the canoe and an anchor cleat on the other side. It clamps to the rails of the canoe and works like a champ. I have a 30# thrust minnkota motor on a 14.7 canoe and it's a great setup. 

I'm actually going to post my fishing Canoe on the site in a few days and that's why I took the picture. Another feature I added to my boat was running conduit under the side rail from the stern to the bow so I could put the trolling motor in the front of the boat for balance. Somebody's gonna get a cool ride when I figure out how much I want to ask for it....


----------



## two_trac (Dec 22, 2013)

6Speed said:


> This part on my bench does exactly what your after. There is a board to mount the trolling motor on one side of the canoe and an anchor cleat on the other side. It clamps to the rails of the canoe and works like a champ. I have a 30# thrust minnkota motor on a 14.7 canoe and it's a great setup.
> 
> I'm actually going to post my fishing Canoe on the site in a few days and that's why I took the picture. Another feature I added to my boat was running conduit under the side rail from the stern to the bow so I could put the trolling motor in the front of the boat for balance. Somebody's gonna get a cool ride when I figure out how much I want to ask for it....
> View attachment 575645


 Have you used it to motor up stream in current at all? That’s a great anchor setup. I believe my trolling motor is 35-40. It’s been painted camo and stickers are gone from it. I hope it works out without needing a bigger one. If you could tag me when you post pictures of you’re canoe I’d appreciate it for ideas! Thanks


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Dagen said:


> Have you used it to motor up stream in current at all? That’s a great anchor setup. I believe my trolling motor is 35-40. It’s been painted camo and stickers are gone from it. I hope it works out without needing a bigger one. If you could tag me when you post pictures of you’re canoe I’d appreciate it for ideas! Thanks


It's all about the current on going upstream but yes I've done it many times depending on favorable conditions. Beats the hell out of paddling. If you zoom in on the picture below, you can see where I wired a block in to easily connect the motor leads and also power up a fish finder where I'd just hang the transducer over the side. It worked great as well but it's nothing like the side scan Bird on my Lund!

The problem with good pictures when I put it up for sale is that I'm not going to assemble everything because it's been hanging from my garage for years and my back's bad. If someone's really interested, I'll set it up and take more photos when that happens. I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

6Speed said:


> It's all about the current on going upstream but yes I've done it many times depending on favorable conditions. Beats the hell out of paddling. If you zoom in on the picture below, you can see where I wired a block in to easily connect the motor leads and also power up a fish finder where I'd just hang the transducer over the side. It worked great as well but it's nothing like the side scan Bird on my Lund!
> 
> The problem with good pictures when I put it up for sale is that I'm not going to assemble everything because it's been hanging from my garage for years and my back's bad. If someone's really interested, I'll set it up and take more photos when that happens. I'll keep you in mind.
> View attachment 575689


Looks like a nice set up there.


----------

